# Estações em Aeroportos/Aérodromos



## Cluster (12 Jul 2013 às 01:17)

Vejo muitas estações oficiais em Aeroportos, mas pelo menos sempre que faço uma pesquisa na Internet sobre a relevância dos dados deste tipo de estações vejo muitos comentários negativos. A minha questão é, estas estações não influenciam os valores da temperatura para valores mais elevados comparativamente com espaços mais afastados do asfalto/alcatrão/aviões etc? Obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2013 às 08:37)

Conheço em particular a estação meteorológica do aeródromo de manobras nº 1, vulgo base da NATO em Maceda-Ovar.

Claro que uma pista como esta tem muito alcatrão. Mas como habitual num aeroporto, há muitas zonas verdes porque tem de haver áreas de protecção ou corredores de segurança de um lado ou de outro da pista.

Ora é precisamente numa destas zonas verdes, ainda a uns 100 metros (ou mais) da pista, que se encontra a dita estação.
Nesta, em particular, porque conheço, a localização é muito boa e os dados são fidedignos.

No aeródromo da Maia há também uma estação local. Não sei precisar muitos pormenores mas sei que é uma Davis. Acho que os sensores estão localizados por cima do edifício (pré-fabricado) onde se encontra o escritório e café.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2013 às 18:10)

Também já localizei uma Davis num aeródromo aqui perto, não consigo precisar qual, talvez Montargil/Pt. Sor, mas o terreno é feito especialmente de areia e os instrumentos estavam a uma boa altura, numa das torres.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2013 às 19:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também já localizei uma Davis num aeródromo aqui perto, não consigo precisar qual, talvez Montargil/Pt. Sor, mas o terreno é feito especialmente de areia e os instrumentos estavam a uma boa altura, numa das torres.



Conheço perfeitamente essa instalação.


----------



## Cluster (13 Jul 2013 às 07:27)

Obrigado pelas respostas a ideia que fico é que depende muito de estação para estação.


----------



## I_Pereira (13 Jul 2013 às 17:23)

Já que se falou no assunto, fui procurar nas minhas fotos se havia alguma em que se visse as estações meteo e isto foi o melhor que encontrei, nunca me lembrei de lhes tirar foto directamente.

BA5 - Monte Real










AM1 - Maceda





Nesta última não se vê a estação em si, fica um pouco à esquerda do edificio que se vê do lado direito da imagem que se não me engano é o edificio da estação  
No google earth dá para as ver em ambos os casos.


----------



## Cluster (14 Jul 2013 às 03:47)

Obrigado pelas fotografias tão explicitas. É de mim ou a primeira estação está longe das melhores condições? Já vi pior é verdade, mas também já vi bem melhor.


----------

